# Replacing shower diverter valve?



## User5559 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Delete please.*

Hey guys, I have a plumbing system like this:



















As you can see, replacing the Hot / Cold valves were no problem. The problem is the middle diverter valve. I tried to take that valve out the same way as the Hot/Cold but once the diverter valve is unscrewed, it will not come out. It seems like there is something inside the middle that is keeping the diverter valve from coming out. Is there some way to take this out and replace that is easy and I am overlooking, or is this something I will have to disconnect the entire fixture for and replace the whole unit? Thanks.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Call a plumber


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A licensed plumber will get that repair done.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a cooling plumbing system. You even have 3/4" copper cool.


----------



## User5559 (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you have to replace the fixture or can you just replace the diverter valve?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

drdavidge said:


> Do you have to replace the fixture or can you just replace the diverter valve?


 



Either one. Replace the tub valve or replace diverter stem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I can hear the 'ban hammer' coming...


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Just keep messing with it till it breaks, then call a plumber


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

You cant save that I'm sorry. You have to replace the plumbing system.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why don't you just cut it out, and take it to homey. You can do it..........


----------



## User5559 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the wonderful help. Sounds like you guys can all feel great about yourselves for helping out others. I'll just delete my account now. Have a great day.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We will, thanks


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I can only assume you are a doctor. Do you give free medical advice to complete strangers/non doctors over the Internet? This site is only for professional plumbers not diyers, there are possibly hundreds of sites for diyers and this is not one of them. Those other sites even sometimes have plumbers on them that are there for just such problems.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I already gave free advice to 1 of my customers today. No more, we put food on the table with our skills, don't take it personal.


----------



## User5559 (Feb 5, 2011)

plumbpro said:


> I can only assume you are a doctor. Do you give free medical advice to complete strangers/non doctors over the Internet? This site is only for professional plumbers not diyers, there are possibly hundreds of sites for diyers and this is not one of them. Those other sites even sometimes have plumbers on them that are there for just such problems.


I actually operate a small free clinic for low income, homeless, and other disadvantaged people in NJ. Thought I could get some quick advice on here for a friend's plumbing problem. Sorry I didn't realize it was plumbers only. 

I requested my account to be deleted and this thread to be deleted.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

drdavidge said:


> I actually operate a small free clinic for low income, homeless, and other disadvantaged people in NJ. Thought I could get some quick advice on here for a friend's plumbing problem. Sorry I didn't realize it was plumbers only.
> 
> I requested my account to be deleted and this thread to be deleted.


Oh, ok, great- I have a small lump on my hip and my wife want to cut it off and then do a culture on it. Can you give some advice there.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

drdavidge said:


> Wow, thanks for all the wonderful help. Sounds like you guys can all feel great about yourselves for helping out others. I'll just delete my account now. Have a great day.


I will save you the time.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

drdavidge said:


> Wow, thanks for all the wonderful help. Sounds like you guys can all feel great about yourselves for helping out others. I'll just delete my account now. Have a great day.


 
You have to understand how dangerous this type of work is.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How would it be if I tried to operate on someone without a license?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Like I said, in a previous post. My son just got his first doctoring set. If anyone needs an operation, He can do it cheap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Doc,

Can you give me step by step instructions for a DIY lobotomy?:laughing:

I want to quit plumbing and become a lawyer.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Like I said, in a previous post. My son just got his first doctoring set. If anyone needs an operation, He can do it cheap.


I may send you a pm, I want to do my own brain transplant and become a doctor


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all are just heartless! :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

drdavidge said:


> Wow, thanks for all the wonderful help. Sounds like you guys can all feel great about yourselves for helping out others. I'll just delete my account now. Have a great day.


 



We'd love to help, really we would but it's in our contract which states that we can't dispense advice to non-plumbers as this would constitute an unsafe situation which could result in serious personal injury, death and/or property damage. That would be like an MD telling a patient how to perform surgery. That would be unsafe, unethical and illegal. We're sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey doc. where at in jersey? when the repubs get rid of medicare we can all come on down. i'll bet that you draw a salary. breid................:rockon:


----------

